# Möchte geworben werden



## ElTomatos (28. Juni 2016)

*Werte Lords , werte Ladies*.

Wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich gerne geworben werden.

Da für euch keine Kosten entstehen, habe ich ein paar *Voraussetzungen* :

-Ihr solltet mindestens *18 Jahre* alt sein
-Bereit sein ,*10 - 20 Charaktere* (Allianz und Horde) auf level 90 zu leveln
-Sehr *viel Zeit* in den nächsten paar Wochen haben
-*Gold* bereitstellen ( Fliegen, Taschen, Erbstücke )
-*Onlinezeiten* : Am liebsten von morgens bis nachmittags und am Abend wieder aber richte mich da nach euch
-*Server* könnt ihr aussuchen ( am liebsten ein etwas volleren )
-*Spaß* am Spiel haben

Kurz noch ein paar *Daten* zu mir

-Bin 22 Jahre alt
-Habe über 10 Jahre WoW Erfahrung
-Film nerd

Sollte ich euer Interesse geweckt haben und ihr die oben stehenden Dinge erfüllen, so meldet euch bei mir per PM.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort von euch freuen.
 

*ElTomatos*


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2016)

Da für euch keine Kosten entstehen, habe ich ein paar *Voraussetzungen* :

[...]
-Bereit sein ,*10 - 20 Charaktere* (Allianz und Horde) auf level 90 zu leveln
-*Gold* bereitstellen ( Fliegen, Taschen, Erbstücke )
-*Onlinezeiten* : Am liebsten von morgens bis nachmittags und am Abend wieder aber richte mich da nach euch

[...]


----------



## ElTomatos (29. Juni 2016)

Was möchtest du uns mit deinem Post sagen Patiekrice?


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2016)

Ich möchte eigentlich nur dir damit etwas sagen. Ich würde den Text an deiner Stelle umformulieren. Es liest sich nämlich so, dass eine der Voraussetzung  ist, dass man dir Gold stellt ;^) Ich finde außerdem die Anzahl der Charaktere und die geforderten Onlinezeiten sehr krass. Daher der überwältigte Smily.

 

Grüße


----------



## ElTomatos (29. Juni 2016)

Dann hast du auch alles richtig gelesen.

1.Bei den Onlinezeiten steht :[..richte mich da aber nach euch ]

2.Das mit dem Gold ist auch absolut richtig. Ich erwarte Gold, so dass ich mir die Erbstücke kaufen kann und das Fliegen.(scnließlich bezahle ich die Battlechest und die Gametime)

3.Möchte halt gerne so viele Charaktere wie möglich leveln. Ist ja noch etwas hin bin zum addon.

 

Also ist alles gut so wie es ist aber danke für deinen input


----------

